# Helmet Fit



## ashlei9h_laur6n (Mar 15, 2016)

I've just bought the Anon Aera women's snowboard helmet in a size small which is 55cm-57cm and then swapped it for x-small which is 53cm-55cm! I measured my head to be between 54cm and 55cm. 
Can anyone recommend whether I should go for the larger (small) or stick with the x-small? The x-small is tight but I presumed as its brand new it will be like that for a while and the small moved when I shook my head! Thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

x-small

10


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Generally speaking helmet moving when shaking head is not good. But remember to consider the headwear you will wear under the helmet and take them with you when shopping for helmets. If you like to wear beanies under the helmet, sizing up is not out of the question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashlei9h_laur6n (Mar 15, 2016)

The ear pads do remove but when they are attached to the helmet it feels a better fit. I just don't want to risk keeping it and when I go to use it it's too tight or too big but I usually do wear a beanie under!
Thank you for your advice


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Keep the tight fitting helmet. You don't want a loose fitting helmet. Also, you may not need a beanie under it and keep those ear pads in.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if you are gonna wear something under your helmet it shouldnt be any thicker than a merino buff or a mid weight fleece.

helmets are not designed to be used with a thick beanie regardless of what you may see on instahgram.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> if you are gonna wear something under your helmet it shouldnt be any thicker than a merino buff or a mid weight fleece.
> 
> helmets are not designed to be used with a thick beanie regardless of what you may see on instahgram.


Exactly this!!


----------



## ashlei9h_laur6n (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for everything! 
Does anyone have any other women's helmet recommendations? I'll mainly be using it for the park so obviously needs to be tough. I wore my helmet for a while and it's too tight to wear for long periods


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I went down to a small from medium and I had to take the boa part out because it hurt so badly. Once I did though, after a few days it loosened up and is perfect. Now I can add the boa back in if it's too loose. Is there any padding or anything at all you can take out? 

I definitely had way better protection going with the smaller helmet. I felt the hits but it was so much better than before when I hit it wearing the mediums. (I know I know, my head is like a magnet for the ground) 

I like Smith Vantage but I think it's preference more than anything. A properly sized and fitting helmet is really all that matters, aside from not hitting it at all.


----------



## ashlei9h_laur6n (Mar 15, 2016)

Rogue said:


> I went down to a small from medium and I had to take the boa part out because it hurt so badly. Once I did though, after a few days it loosened up and is perfect. Now I can add the boa back in if it's too loose. Is there any padding or anything at all you can take out?
> 
> I definitely had way better protection going with the smaller helmet. I felt the hits but it was so much better than before when I hit it wearing the mediums. (I know I know, my head is like a magnet for the ground)
> 
> I like Smith Vantage but I think it's preference more than anything. A properly sized and fitting helmet is really all that matters, aside from not hitting it at all.


Thank you, I've done that and removed the padding and have actually found out that the lining is too small that's why my helmet has been sitting higher than it should, so I think I'm going to be best to get a beanie to go underneath as there is a bit of movement but no where near the amount of the small, and keep the lining out! Thanks again, I would've never thought the problem could've been the lining inside the helmet


----------

